# What Happened to Narin?



## mbruno (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone have any idea why Narin hasn't been on in so long.  It's not like him to be away for this long.  I've heard something about him not being able to access the site for some reason since the server move or something to that effect. Of course, it could be something going on in real life, too.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 15, 2009)

Curley5959 is going to temporarily replace Narin for a while. He's not coming back here for a while because he has some real life issues to deal with. Elixirdream quit GBAtemp from all the drama. Such a sad weekend.


----------



## mbruno (Mar 15, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Curley5959 is going to temporarily replace Narin for a while. He's not coming back here for a while because he has some real life issues to deal with. Elixirdream quit GBAtemp from all the drama. Such a sad weekend.



Where did you find that out(about Narin)?  I'm not question you, I'm just curious.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 15, 2009)

mbruno said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look in the last couple of pages in the Cheat compilation thread. There's a lot of controversy going on there


----------



## mbruno (Mar 15, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> mbruno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been keeping an eye on the Cheat compilation thread, but I didn't see much of anything about why Narin's been gone.  Maybe I'm just overlooking it for some reason.


----------



## Curley5959 (Mar 16, 2009)

We're not going to go into this.. Please..

From what Ive heard.. Real life issues and a possible internet connection problem..

But Im not sure..


----------



## granville (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm all for giving Narin a break anyways actually. He's had to deal with a ton of crap from the site screwing up during the past week. I'm sure he's been sleep deprived and pretty stressed. And if he is having real life issues, it makes it even worse. I'm sure we'll see him again. Just give him some time and respect that.


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 16, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









just give narin a break will ya


----------



## mbruno (Mar 16, 2009)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> We're not going to go into this.. Please..
> 
> From what Ive heard.. Real life issues and a possible internet connection problem..
> 
> ...


Of course I respect that, I was just wondering why he hadn't been on in so long.  I wish Narin well and hope that everything turns our for the best.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe he's just a little burnt-out on GBAtemp right now, what with all the work he did with the server and all.


----------



## x-mah-D (Mar 17, 2009)

Guys, dont be greedy hes fixed up gbatemp's problems and made a huge cheat data base,
so dont be greedy and want more, im sure he probably having a hard time now so cut the poor kid some slack


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm sure our friend Narin will be fine, after he's had a nice long rest. Plus we've got Curley updating for us so Narin can deal with all of his rl problems.


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 17, 2009)

Narin deserves a break, he works his ass off for GBAtemp.


----------



## Raika (Mar 17, 2009)

Narin deserves a break, after fixing the server and updating his cheat database AND dealing with all the crap the noobs throw at him when a game with a piracy or save bypass check is released.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 17, 2009)

Probably on vacation, i mean he deserves it, he gives so much to this community, and i appreciate how he wastes his valuable time here as well. I think he just needs a lengthy rest, plus did Elixirdream really quit GBAtemp? I mean i still see him on IRC


----------



## Narin Minion (Mar 19, 2009)

Im  fan of Narin, and almost all games on NDS have anti-piracy check now.
Let Narin rest a little bit. For a change for all that ask Narin for codes, do your codes!


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 20, 2009)

Narin is my best cheat maker (without knowing him) I really wish elixirdream hadn't quit...

anyway I'm sure Narin will be back soon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KUPO! (please note I actually own final fanasty tactics advanced one so I have a right to KUPO! with my level 100 moogles)


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wait I was lied to ELIXIR DREAM DIDN'T QUIT!


----------

